# gaining lean mass



## matt9402 (Mar 25, 2004)

everything ive been told and read says to get bigger and stronger to eat all the time and eat lean foods which i try to do but i happen to gain weight in my mid section very easily so i do gain muscle and weight but i also gain a little bit of a gut even when i try to do cardio 3 days a week and lift weights 5 days a week.  how do i gain lean mass and at the same time get a cut upper body and 6 pack abs?


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 25, 2004)

i'm in the same boat as you i have been gaining mass lately, with an all clean diet, but i can't keep my six pack to the level that i want to, it's the nature of the beast i guess, you have to gain both fat and muscle, then los some fat while maintaining muscle.  if it were easy to both gain muscle with the same body fat, everyone would be gettin huge and ripped


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

you need to ideally choose one goal at a time... concentrate on gaining muscle or shedding fat. it is VERY difficult to do two at the same time. 
some members here have done well following TP's carb cycling while gaining muscle and not gaining fat at the same time. something to consider.


----------



## olusco (Mar 28, 2004)

If you want to maintain a six pack. You have to Cycle your CARBS. 3 days On and 2 Days off. Increase your Protein and dietary fiber the day you are CARBS off. That will  compensate the carbs for protein. Proteins are easy to burn than fats and carbs.


----------

